

A theoretical flash-mobbing of the 5% throttle on unlimited plans? - radishroar
http://radishroar.posterous.com/flash-mobbing-the-5-throttle-on-unlimited-pla
1. All subscribers of an unlimited plan ramp up network usage massively
2. This will shrink the upper percentile distribution since it's not likely that the top 5% of people will use much more data than they already do
3. The result is more unlimited bandwidth that would not be throttled since the 5% threshold goes up<p>Any bets that the current ultimatum will not be modified for "the benefit of the people" ?
======
jerrya
Yeah, I just don't see how that will do anything but prove AT&T's point and
make the data users unsympathetic.

*See all those hackers brought down our network! We need our caps and we need our T-Mobile merger!

More appropriate would be showing up at Congress along with the CEOs from
Netflix, Spotify, Rhapsody, Rdio, Hulu, Google, Wikipedia, and having all of
those guys making the case for network neutrality and even more data and a
demand Congress Block the TMobile merger. Get Dan Hesse to say he thinks
unlimited data is a fantastic thing and he invites Sprint users to use as much
data as they can.

Then go ask Steve Jobs what he thinks.

